# MISSED VAPECON? Join us this weekend Vape King Stoneridge



## Gizmo (1/9/16)

*Did you miss VapeCon and all those rad specials? 
No Stress.
Join us at the Grand Opening of Vape King Stoneridge 3rd September 2016!

Shop U34 Stone Ridge Shopping Centre

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DrSirus-88 (1/9/16)

Yesssssssssssss Man. Look forward to it guys


----------



## Silver (1/9/16)

Great specials @Gizmo
All the best with the opening!
Take some pics for us


----------



## Stosta (1/9/16)

Really nice prices @Gizmo ! Wish I was in the area, when are you going to open up a branch in Durban?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/9/16)

See you all this morning at Vape King Stoneridge - Edenvale

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/16)

Looks stunning! All the best guys... the FOMO is large!


----------



## Gizmo (4/9/16)

Thanks to all that attended yesterday. This was our 5th retail store in one year so far. Two more to go

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/9/16)

Looks great @Gizmo !
Congrats to Dale and the VK team
Gasp - 5 stores in one year. That is something!

Would have loved to have joined and would have if I was there - but yesterday I was with Rob in Durban and even managed to be on the beach in the afternoon! 

Love the pinball machines - @PeterHarris , nice to see you in the photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/16)

So much of FOMO! But at least I had the company of Hi Ho @Silver to keep the FOMO under control... congratulations on store number 5 @Gizmo... I have watched the growth of Vape King with pride... there is something magical about the growth of companies blazing the trail in new technology... no guidelines and everything is gut feel... having been in a similar position with companies I built in the early internet days and then again in the early mobile technology game I can so feel the same sense of achievement that you guys are all feeling right now... three years ago people thought we were mental... today not so much! Chicken Dinner Baby!


----------

